# Its Raining EGGS!!!(spawn log#2) pics & vids



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Some of you might know from previous posts that I had a little trouble with premature egg drop in the vase a few days ago, so I took OFL's advice and seperated them and mass fed them live frozen foods for the next 3 days and tried again, it was a success! Seems like she still had a ton left or developed a whole bunch more! 

Here's a video of them spawning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sX3HqFchEA

and the proud father-to-be


----------



## indianajaws (Sep 1, 2011)

so cool wish i had a female beta to go with my male


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyy i knew it!!!!!!!!!! congrats again.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome and congrats......

And fyi....females have unripe eggs in them their whole life once they reach breeding age....and will either drop and eat them or not or reabsorb the eggs on a regular basis....you know when they do by the look of their poop...it will look somewhat whitish/creamy for a day or so

And she is a good female too....she helped to pick up eggs and spit them in the nest...good girl.....lol....

Beautiful Bettas....look forward to following your spawn-log and watching the fry grow and develop into awesome Bettas.....

How many spawn have you got going now......


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Awesome and congrats......
> 
> And fyi....females have unripe eggs in them their whole life once they reach breeding age....and will either drop and eat them or not or reabsorb the eggs on a regular basis....you know when they do by the look of their poop...it will look somewhat whitish/creamy for a day or so
> 
> ...


I have about 90 thriving fry left from my first spawn..their batch was literally about 500 - 600 eggs.. the sad part was I was new at betta breeding and when i spawned them for the first time I had kept the water temperature at 80 and after about 24 - 36 hours i came to check on them and the room was extremely hot because i had shutted off ventilation to that room.. i freaked out.. and checked the tank, it was at 88 degrees F.. i thought that was too hot for them... i saw some dangling at the bubblenest and alot laying still at the bottom of the tank... i thought they were dead.... and didnt wanted them to spoil the water so i netted them all out... later to my horror i realized they weren't dead but was just waiting for their dad to help them up.. i was left with about 200 - 300 fry after that  err i was so stupid -_- i should've just left it alone.. lesson learned i guess...


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Really nice male! Goodluck with your spawn


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

such beauties! congratulations! too bad most white hm's are fin nippers just like mine.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the video too


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Such a beautiful pair you have. Thanks for sharing the video.  I had no idea the male wraps the female so many times. 

Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful fishies! Congratz! :blueyay:


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

36 hours after spawning the fry have hatched.. they are now constantly falling out of the bubblenest and now dad goes into a work frenzy. For the next 48 - 72 hours he will work non-stop putting the fry back into the bubblenest as they fall down to the bottom.. he will not be fed, he will take no breaks, not even a bathroom break.. in fact i have not seen him poop once since the eggs have been spawned.. unless he ate it.. yikes... he is a very devoted father! and for that I am glad.. i have read a few stories of bad dads!

here are the new babies 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNd4sTNVkhQ


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

I may have underestimated the number of eggs there was... more and more are hatching every hour and its getting quite hectic in there.. the bubblenest has gotten HUGE! it almost covers the entire half of the 10 gallon tank, so i just had to make another video lol. 

here they are again a few hours after the previous vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8VAWjKdkvI


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats! *sends baby shower gifts* lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyyy extra babies!


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

So how are the fry doing?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll post an update soon.. I been a little busy and haven't been documenting spawn#2 as well as spawn#1.. but ill try to post a new video soon.. also my brine shrimp hatcheries haven't been hatching lately and i don't know why!? a little bit frustrating feeding them only microworms... :-(


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I really Hope I start my Job before these guys are big enough to sell, so i can get a pair from you!
Love the parnets they are stunning!


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Aww Hopefully your hatcheries come out alright. hopefully a video soon too haha



> I really Hope I start my Job before these guys are big enough to sell, so i can get a pair from you!
> Love the parnets they are stunning!


Agree!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome videos!! Your male is gorgeous! He's running his little fins off taking care of that huge nest of fry. He's being a good daddy.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

**** update ****



dramaqueen said:


> Awesome videos!! Your male is gorgeous! He's running his little fins off taking care of that huge nest of fry. He's being a good daddy.


Haha yes he WAS a good father until he ate half of them! its actually my fault for not providing them with enough hiding space, but I still have alot of babies! and these guys actually seem to be growing faster than my first spawn... since I have mastered hatching BBS these guys have been fed mainly BBS and not so much microworms... but anyways here they are at 3 weeks old!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ONKfjnYwA4


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> Haha yes he WAS a good father until he ate half of them! its actually my fault for not providing them with enough hiding space, but I still have alot of babies! and these guys actually seem to be growing faster than my first spawn... since I have mastered hatching BBS these guys have been fed mainly BBS and not so much microworms... but anyways here they are at 3 weeks old!
> 
> 3 weeks (Spawn log #2) - YouTube


 

I love the one at 1:23-1:40 lol
They are adorable


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

All the little orange bellies, love it.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> I love the one at 1:23-1:40 lol
> They are adorable


I'm not sure if that one was deformed or just fat on bbs.. i'll have to check later, definately don't wanna cull him.. but he was like SCORE!!! when he got that bbs lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> I'm not sure if that one was deformed or just fat on bbs.. i'll have to check later, definately don't wanna cull him.. but he was like SCORE!!! when he got that bbs lol


 
Lol, he was just so excited  hopping all over getting them lol
I want him, even if he is deformed, he will have such great personality lol
Great job on the spawn 
So jelous of your pair. They are stunning


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> Lol, he was just so excited  hopping all over getting them lol
> I want him, even if he is deformed, he will have such great personality lol
> Great job on the spawn
> So jelous of your pair. They are stunning


bad news... i think he is deformed.. he never swims he just bounces everywhere ;(


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> bad news... i think he is deformed.. he never swims he just bounces everywhere ;(


 
Ah, just makes him special


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is a weekly update of spawn #2. 4 weeks old now! I think they are growing much faster than spawn #1.. i'm excited to see if they can catch up!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_S-RSgb-lo


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

*spawn*

Adorable little guys, how long in between spawn#1 and spawn #2? Do they have the same parents. Looks like you've got it down pat. What is the leaf you have in the tank for breeding and the babies?
Thanks,
Karen


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Where did you get your sponge filter from. I've been looking but I can't find any.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

JAB91 said:


> Where did you get your sponge filter from. I've been looking but I can't find any.


i got mine from amazon.com its called the hydro I sponge filter, for the 10 gallon.. and hydro II for the 20 gallon..


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh I see. I found one on eBay for $6


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

JAB91 said:


> Oh I see. I found one on eBay for $6


nice! mine was $7 lol


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

*sponge filters*

I got my sponge filters at Drsfoster and Smith, they are the most reasonable and I've never had any problems, bought most of mine for under $6.00.
Karen


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Karen, is that a LPS in your area?


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

*sponge filters*

No, it's an online site, great prices on lots of pet things. It's drsfostersmith.com, take a look, I bet you will like it. Just go to the fish section , then aquarium. Good luck.
Karen


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

*5 week update*

the fry are 5 weeks old and getting pretty big! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GWqHQ54BfI


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

They really are growing, there are several tinier ones, is that from a second spawn or are they just that much smaller. Mine are almost 2 weeks and still growing, but the are tiny little things and I know I don't have a lot but I'm still excited to get this far.
Karen


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

love your setup. they look beautiful!!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

karendawne said:


> They really are growing, there are several tinier ones, is that from a second spawn or are they just that much smaller. Mine are almost 2 weeks and still growing, but the are tiny little things and I know I don't have a lot but I'm still excited to get this far.
> Karen


All of the fry in spawn #2 videos are all from the same spawn, some just grow slower than others and some grow very quickly..

good luck on your new babies, hope to see pictures soon


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

You have gorgeous fish and you do such a great job spawning them as well. Are you going to be selling them? I would really love a quality pair if you have one available. :-D


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> You have gorgeous fish and you do such a great job spawning them as well. Are you going to be selling them? I would really love a quality pair if you have one available. :-D


yes they will be on aquabid when they reach adult size.. i'm guessing you're already familiar with that site ;-)


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> yes they will be on aquabid when they reach adult size.. i'm guessing you're already familiar with that site ;-)


Oh yes I am :-D I am bettascapes  I look forward to it!


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

What is your name on aquabid so I can be prepared?
Karen


----------

